# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  ФАКС межгород

## alex_vag

Купили аппарат Brother 7320R 4 - 1.
Не на все номера по межгороду отправляет факсы.
Пробовал менять тип линии (тон/импульс, менять разрешение отправляемого факса, включать/отключать обнаружение факса) непомогло.
До входящей распред коробки телефонной компании была скрутка, - перепаял. Непомогло. 
По городу факсы принимает 8 из 10. 
По межгороду на 3 из 4 номеров не отправляет ((
Подскажет кто что ?

----------


## Slater

> По городу факсы принимает 8 из 10.
> По межгороду на 3 из 4 номеров не отправляет


а с другого телефонного номера пробовали? может проблемма в телефонной линии:confused:

----------

